# Custom Target Settings for EQ



## Hias (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi, first post here, though I'm trying to understand a bit better how to do the EQing. In the end I'd like to calibrate some headphones using the provided filters but fail to create a useful target curve. All this seems very much loudspeaker-centric. So, what if I wanted to have a flat curve from 20Hz-20kHz?

Let's also assume a sharp HP 20Hz and LP 20kHz to simplify things, but I fail to understand how to create such a target setting. All the rise and fall stuff is, for me personally, a bit confusing for the purpose.

Would it be possible to also 'load' a target curve? This would give most flexibility.

Thanks btw. for the nice piece of software - excellent tool with lots of features!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Do you have a method and appropriate apparatus for acquiring accurate headphone measurements? If so you can use REW for your project. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Hias (Aug 8, 2013)

No doubt I could use REW for my project 

I do have frequency curves and was able to import those into REW. The next step would be to create equalizer parameters for those (and then e.q. use Equalizer APO to apply the IIR filters).

Creating some equalizer parameters seems to be working well, but at this point however I seem to run into limits of the Target Settings. A headphone is neither a Subwoofer nor a Full Range Speaker (and that's why I ask).


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I wouldn't say the Target Settings are limited. The 'Full Range' target is flat down to the LF cutoff you specify, which can be zero if you want a target flat to DC. You can specify how fast the response rolls off below the cutoff, specify a low frequency boost and a high frequency slope if you want to create a generic house curve, or load a custom house curve file of your own that has whatever shape you want.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hias said:


> A headphone is neither a Subwoofer nor a Full Range Speaker (and that's why I ask).


Of course a headphone it is a full-range speaker. What else would it be? Every one I've ever used covered the entire frequency spectrum.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Hias (Aug 8, 2013)

I missed the settings pane with the house curve. This was indeed what I was looking for. I still wonder how the house curve and the target settings interact, but the display for my 'house curve' seems right.

A headphone is of course a full-range speaker by definition, but trying to design a flat response with a high-band cut-off seemed not possible with the UI elements (I think 5kHz is the upper limit if trying to abuse the HF Fall Start field). -- maybe I should add that the sharp cut-off is not necessarily what I'd like to use an EQ for, but I wanted to bring my own target curve as accurately as possible into the EQ window.


----------



## Kix_N_Grins (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi. I'm pretty new at this, and can't help but to be curious. I've never considered equalizing headphones... Do you need a special mic or SPL meter?

Kix


----------

